# 2001 740IL Sport w/18's, can I put 16's on?



## JK2402 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hello all, just picked up a nice 740IL with the sport package. I was wondering if I could put on a set of 16 inch OEM wheels with snow tires, or would that be bad :dunno: ? Thanks in advance, Justin


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

The info I have on the '01 740iL says nothing about larger brakes with the sport package. My conclusion is that you could use 16- or 17-inchers for the winter. OE sizes are 235/60R-16 or 235/55R-17. If you anticipate severe winter conditions, I suppose you could go with a narrower 215/65R-16.


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

I used to have a 2001 740i with Sport Pkg and had 16'' rims with snow tires for the winter. My guess would be that iL is the same way.

Peter


----------



## JK2402 (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks very much for the info!


----------



## Naz (Feb 23, 2005)

JK2402 said:


> Hello all, just picked up a nice 740IL with the sport package. I was wondering if I could put on a set of 16 inch OEM wheels with snow tires, or would that be bad :dunno: ? Thanks in advance, Justin


KEEP the 18's they look way better then 16's, but if theyre just for the winter...i would def suggest changing them, low profile tires dont go with snow....

MAKE SURE U GET BRIDGESTONE BLIZZAKS


----------

